# Amazon has 6 1/2 Carboys again.....



## almargita (Nov 11, 2010)

Just received a message from Amazon.com that the 6 1/2 gallon Italian Carboys I had ordered were shipped. Great price of $28.07 shipped to your house. That was with the FREE shipping they offered. They have been out of them for a while.


----------



## dbzlof (Nov 11, 2010)

I jsut bought the last 2 they had in stock! Wow, thats a great price.


----------



## whine4wine (Nov 11, 2010)

Dont know if thats the last 2 or not...........I just placed an order.

I purchased 2 at 28 each with free shipping. 

Great Deal


----------



## dbzlof (Nov 11, 2010)

I got the last two in stock! They should be delivered in about 10 days. I just bought a third one, and it won't ship for 5 to 7 weeks. Either way if you don't need it soon, it's an awesome deal.


----------



## dbzlof (Nov 29, 2010)

*broken in shipment*

I got another carboy today, and it too is broken! So now I just had them refund my money. I'm 3 for 3, arriving in pieces. I guess I'll spend a little more at the local wine shop, but I'll actually have a carboy to use. Something to be said for shopping local.


----------



## BobF (Nov 29, 2010)

dbzlof said:


> I got another carboy today, and it too is broken! So now I just had them refund my money. I'm 3 for 3, arriving in pieces. I guess I'll spend a little more at the local wine shop, but I'll actually have a carboy to use. Something to be said for shopping local.


 
I got 7 unbroken. Maybe your local delivery guys are ex- longshoremen


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 29, 2010)

I got 3 in the mail - one broke.


----------



## malweth (Nov 29, 2010)

Ordered this on 11/11 and it came today (in perfect condition)! Maybe I was lucky, but the box wasn't marked fragile and it wasn't packed all that well. It came in a big amazon box with crumpled paper inside and another box "Made In Italy" containing the carboy.


----------



## KSmith3011 (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazon has them again. I had no trouble with the ones I ordered last month


----------



## dbzlof (Nov 30, 2010)

I got another one today and finally I have a fully intact perfect carboy from amazon! I'll probably try getting another one...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 1, 2010)

malweth said:


> Ordered this on 11/11 and it came today (in perfect condition)! Maybe I was lucky, but the box wasn't marked fragile and it wasn't packed all that well. It came in a big amazon box with crumpled paper inside and another box "Made In Italy" containing the carboy.



The reason they came unbroken is because FRAGILE wasn't on the box. Fragile is the code word for drop kick.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 1, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> The reason they came unbroken is because FRAGILE wasn't on the box. Fragile is the code word for drop kick.



I second that!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 7, 2010)

Check out Amazon.com for the carboy now.

Guess they had enough complaints!!

http://www.amazon.com/Paklab-Glass-Carboy-Liter-1-9-Pound/dp/B002VFXW5W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291752291&sr=8-1


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2010)

Very interesting and it shows the dedication Amazon has to offer good products and customer satisfaction.


----------

